# Methyltrienolone dosing?



## Jason126 (Jan 26, 2016)

METHYLTRIENOLONE 3mg/ml
This is an injectable product and is actually 3.3mg/ml  source recommends using only 1/4ml and not to exceed 1/3ml. 

There isn't a whole lot of information online about this product.  So I was wondering what the good members On UGBB thoughts are about it. 
Experiences?
Thoughts?
Dosages?
How one would fit it into his cycle?

 Mostly only curious of this product.  I do not have plans on using this anytime soon at this moment.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2016)

I've seen Pillar's heart skip beats while he was on it. Never tried it myself.

I know you can go hypoglycemic on it pretty easily.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes. Very toxic stuff especially if taken orally.  I've heard that 1mg is equal to 100mg of Tren Ace.  I've also heard it called Super Tren. Is this stuff actually Tren? Like some concentrated Tren? That doesn't make sense right? Tren is Tren. I'm Just a little confused  and trying to learn.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 26, 2016)

Super tren huh?  Interesting


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> Yes. Very toxic stuff especially if taken orally.  I've heard that 1mg is equal to 100mg of Tren Ace.  I've also heard it called Super Tren. Is this stuff actually Tren? Like some concentrated Tren? That doesn't make sense right? Tren is Tren. I'm Just a little confused  and trying to learn.



It's not tren...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's not tren...



Well fuk!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually don't know how to dose the injectable. I have only used the oral version which holy shit I STILL HAVE SOME!!!!!

Oral I would take 750mcg. But only because I know I can handle that.  I worked up 250 then 500 then 750.  

I will see what I can find out on the injectable.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 27, 2016)

Great! It seems like everyone online is confused as well. I hear one thing then the complete opposite. Not really sure what to believe. 
How were your resaults from the oral version? Were you happy with it? Many sides?


----------



## pingug (Feb 5, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> METHYLTRIENOLONE 3mg/ml
> This is an injectable product and is actually 3.3mg/ml  source recommends using only 1/4ml and not to exceed 1/3ml.
> 
> There isn't a whole lot of information online about this product.  So I was wondering what the good members On UGBB thoughts are about it.
> ...



have used this about 8 years ago, cant even remember the lab but it was 1mg/ml  3.3mg seems huge, 1ml ED or every training day was too much, caused massive burps that were so rancid they smelled like a dead rat and lingered in the room 10 minutes after you left (honest my girlfriend had me pulling kitchen cupboards out looking for something dead, amazing results you are changing by the day, great pre workout training aid although I found it made me growl at others in the gym, 0.25 - 0.5mg was perfect for me, it blows everything else out the water but obviously sides need to be taken into consideration


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2021)

its far beyond tren man.  respect it.


----------



## flex22 (Dec 17, 2021)

I’ve taken both the oral form and inject. Good news I can tell you is the inject did feel far better to me from a health standpoint. Ali didn’t get the lethargy I got from oral version or loss of appetite. But it is definetly a insanely strong compound. Oral wise start at 500mcg and see how that is before going up. The inject version I did was I believ same lab and I started at a half ml and was happy. Did use a full ml a few times but def didn’t have to. Now keep in mind I only used this preworkout . And don’t even compare it to Tren it’s def it’s own separate compound. After doin some homework about the compound I found out the reason for its crazy high anabolic/androgen  I rating is cuz it atraches to the AR crazy fast and strong but it doesn’t stay theyre or last long. I apologize if my terminology is off describing it. But all in all I likesd just be smart. Would I use it over Tren Ace or eth absolutely not. IMO it’s only good as a preworkout starter


----------

